# Getting dry after bathing at home post-hunting



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Hi everyone! I started a similar post in The Tack Room a couple of days ago but on hindsight, given this is a hunting issue, I thought it would be more sensible to "talk" to the hunting experts here on this forum. So, I wonder if you might be able to help?

I would like to choose to bring my pony home after hunting and warm hose her down at home (rather than at the trailer at the meet). She lives out 24/7.

I am looking for a rug that I can put on her immediately after bathing her that will dry her quickly and enable me to turn her straight out into her field. I am very happy to go back to her and change rugs later, if needs be.

So far I have considered:

Smartex Rain or Medium. As I see it (please correct me if I am wrong) the 'problem' with these rugs is I am concerned about the necks being too tight (she is too small for a big neck version) and hairs getting stuck on the stay dry lining (which would drive me nuts in itself) but also the effect this would potentially have in  making her itch. Also, apparently, these rugs are not very self-correcting so given I know she would roll, in the dark, is this ideal?

Thermatex. Gorgeous rugs and fab wicking qualities. I have spoken to Thermatex (such nice people!) and they were so helpful and quite rightly raved about their rugs wicking quality but equally were honest enough to say the rugs slip backwards off the wither and cut into the neck and shoulders when used on a turned out horse, especially when you put another rug on top of them. They didn't think this slipping back would matter too much if the rug was only being used in the way I have planned for a couple of hours and I tend to agree with them - but I wondered if there were any other rug solutions - hence this post. Apparently the cordera version of the Thermatex slips back less - I haven't spoken to the company (Thermatex) about this but this was the experience of another lady on this forum. Anyone know more about this?

Rambo Dry Rug. Apparently another rug with great wicking qualities but I have spoken to Horseware and they do not recommend you turn out in them and you cannot put another rug (for instance l/w turnout) on top of them.

Can anyone help? I would be so, so grateful for any pearls of wisdom as, given my girl will have worked hard for me and to enable me to have no doubt great fun, I want to care for her right at the end of the day.

I really look forward to hearing back. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## TGM (3 November 2015)

I use a Thermatex for this purpose and have found it works just fine.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 November 2015)

I never wait till I get home but wash down at the box after & travel home in a thermatex, makes a lot of difference in drying time.
Once home then a full check over again.

I take a couple of large water containers filled to brim with as hot water as possible, they have a bubble wrap cover popped over and then towels over the top. Usually hand warm to wash down with after.

But back to your Q - Thermatex every time


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

TGM, do you turn out in the Thermatex alone? Or put something over it? Is yours a "bog-standard" Thermatex or  the cordura version?

The Fuzzy Furry. Sorry, but washing at the box is not an option for me, sadly. I wish I could! She simply won't stand still, is almost dangerous with her antics - her blood is still up and the safest thing to do is to bring her straight home. I have hunted her 6 times and it is the same every time, I cant see this changing.


----------



## TGM (3 November 2015)

Sorry, should I've made it clear I use it under a turnout rug!  It is a bog-standard Thermatex, but with cross surcingles, which I suspect may make it stay in place better.  I wouldn't use it everyday under a turnout, but for occasional use after hunting it is just fine.

And I do sympathise, we have one that is too wired to wash down at the meet and he has just started his sixth hunting season, so he hasn't grown out of it!  He is quite happy being done at home though.


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

TGM - thank you for clarifying your situation with your Thermatex, it is a huge relief to hear what you do. 

Thank you too for your sympathies about washing down at the meet, it is comforting to know that I am not alone. Like you, mine is quite happy done at home. When I am not hunting (pleasure rides etc), she is quite happy being done at the trailer/venue.

Thank you so much again for your help.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2015)

I use a thermatex ,
They slip back less if you buy a smaller size than you could possibly believe would fit my horse is a 6'6" and the thermatex he wears under a lw turnout after hunting is a six foot .
They give a lot .
I have a turnout rug for use only after hunting because they do get a smell and I worry about them being damp I change it later in the evening or the next day because sometimes he's not keen on going in as he's still hunting in his head.
I use amigo thin linings under turn out rugs and have noticed that these wick as well in the the top of them can be wet and the horse is dry .
I usually wash mine then put him out in a tiny square of turnout to roll He wears a old thermatex for this then once he's eaten something and calmed I change to his out side set and turn him out .
You will get an older thermatex on eBay I have quite a few and they are invaluable for this sort of thing .
I wish thermatex made an outdoor rug .


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Thanks Goldenstar, lots of great insights here. When you say you wash your horse and then put him in a tiny square of turnout to roll wearing an old thermatex, in this situation do you put a t/o on top of the thermatex or just turn him out in the old thermatex?

Also, if my horse is a 5ft 9 in t/o rugs, how small would you go in buying her a thermatex?

Thanks again for the great insights.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2015)

I use another and put a dry one before he goes out to the big field we wash him scrape off dry him with towels get old thermy number one on and put him in a square with a bucket of water and something to eat .he rolls struts about and has a drink while we do the others ( who can stay in ) .
Then we catch him check him and put on the thermy we use as an under rug and his turn out rug and then out he goes however often he's dry enough to go into his after hunting filled rug and that's the best option .
I have lots of rugs and under rugs so have lots of options .
It's in my mind to try stitching / fixing a thermatex to a lw turnout but I have not got round to it yet .
On size for mine his turn out thermy is two sizes smaller than his rug size he's a fine sports horse type not cobby in any way so it might only be one size on a horse with chunky shoulders .
I would defiantly try eBay for a turnout one and perhaps get a new one for 'good ' wear.


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

What it is to be so knowledgeable Goldenstar, you complete angel for all this help!! You sound like you have learned so much as to what works best for getting your field-based hunter comfortable and dry after a day out. 

Can I ask you a couple of other things? Does the first thermatex you put on him, get wet on the outside too - the side of the rug that faces the air rather than his body? ie does the wet seep all the way through usually?

Can you fit your thermatex in a regular washing machine? I was thinking perhaps, rather than potentially having 2 thermatexes - one for turnout, one for 'good' wear, that if it fitted in the washing machine, I could perhaps get away with just one? My thermatex would be a 5ft 6 as she is 5ft 9 in her regular t/o rugs.

Also someone mentioned the Bucas Shamrock Power Cooler as another option and wondered if you had any knowledge of this?


----------



## TGM (3 November 2015)

All our Thermatexes fit in the washing machine, even our 7' one!


----------



## leflynn (3 November 2015)

I have the premier equine version of the thermatex (premtex) and it does a fab job and fits in the washing machine (I don't hunt yet but he comes in sweaty), dries them off very quickly without their temp dropping and getting a chill


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2015)

Yes his first thermy gets wet on the outside .
I was them in the washer using something like woolite I try not to let them get too dirty so I can wash at 30 .


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Thank you for all your helpful replies, they are all really, really appreciated.


----------



## Herne (3 November 2015)

Oh, this is about horses. How disappointing...


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Herne you are so funny!!


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2015)

Herne said:



			Oh, this is about horses. How disappointing...
		
Click to expand...

Keep your mind on deciding who to offer your flask to.


----------



## Violet (3 November 2015)

I had to alter my Thermatex as it was to big in the neck for my horse. I moved the front buckles sideways and sew velcro strips on to the material at the front of the rug. I made it in to a "wrap-around" and never slipped and fitted the horse well.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2015)

Violet said:



			I had to alter my Thermatex as it was to big in the neck for my horse. I moved the front buckles sideways and sew velcro strips on to the material at the front of the rug. I made it in to a "wrap-around" and never slipped and fitted the horse well.
		
Click to expand...

Very clever idea .


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Ditto, brilliantly clever idea violet, perhaps you should let Thermatex know ...


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2015)

Another solution I have suggested to me is the new Bucas Select Quilt with the Stay Dri Lining, anyone had any experience of these?


----------



## huskydamage (24 November 2015)

As my only facility is a cold hose don't think my pony would thank me for that in winter! She is way too hyper to do at the box anyway. I just chuck a cooler on and let her dry out. Sure the coat is like a crusty bathmat  the next day but it soon brushes out!


----------



## Templebar (24 November 2015)

Hi I just wanted to ask why are you washing off?

I don't have the ability to wash off at the meet either and if mine is unclipped it gets 15 mins turnout off the trailer to roll, then a dirty rug is put on and brushed off next day. When clipped out then its home in a fleece, turnout then put on top, turned out, brushed next day. 

I don't believe in washing off after hunting for turnout, as you just get them wet even with warm water, then its cooling through the night. 

Yes wash legs for injuries and tail if lots of mud, but other than that I don't understand the need.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 November 2015)

Templebar said:



			Hi I just wanted to ask why are you washing off?

I don't have the ability to wash off at the meet either and if mine is unclipped it gets 15 mins turnout off the trailer to roll, then a dirty rug is put on and brushed off next day. When clipped out then its home in a fleece, turnout then put on top, turned out, brushed next day. 

I don't believe in washing off after hunting for turnout, as you just get them wet even with warm water, then its cooling through the night. 

Yes wash legs for injuries and tail if lots of mud, but other than that I don't understand the need.
		
Click to expand...

I wash Tatts when he gets home if he's very dirty it will be a full bath if he's not too bad it will only his bottom half the rest will be towel cleaned I always wash his tail and dry it with towels .
I don't want any chance of dirt and damp under his rug setting up any skin problems .I kept him like this all last season  and he did very well .
But it is a pain on a hunting morning to get him looking smart .


----------



## spacefaer (24 November 2015)

I was very kindly lent a hunting Arab a few years ago, when visiting a Welsh pack.  She was brilliant all day but got very dirty (peaty boggy ground with fairly short legs)

I apologised to her owner when I brought her back to his trailer and he said not to worry,  she was going out when she got home anyway!  Apparently he put a hwt Rambo straight on her and put her in the field, and groomed her the next day.  

He was a retired doctor so I trusted his judgement lol! 

I wash, rug and stable as we don't have the land to leave them out, but I have 3 that would be brilliant hunting from the field.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 November 2015)

I had my four who are hunting out until last weekend when the land just got so wet they where miserable except Tatts who just does not do stables .
They where hunting very happily out the field ,I hope to build a large shed and hardstanding so they can stay out more next winter.
It does make for a nicer day to keep them in the night before , getting three clean and plaited in the morning was exhausting so only Tatts stays out the night before bathed except his legs wearing a snuggy hood and his rug and his tail plaited and taped up .
We feed him in the field in the morning and he comes in at nine for a make over .
A hard standing should make it easier .


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 November 2015)

Our 3 are also still out 24/7.  All are clipped right out. They do come in the night before.  I only wash where girth has been, saddle area if sweaty and wash their ally bum marks from sitting back in the lorry. Feet are picked out and those that wear boots have legs washed in cold water. Wash includes hibiscrub.  Checked over for obvious injuries then turnout on and turned out.

Next day groomed and checked over.........usually!!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 November 2015)

Lucinda said:



			Hi everyone! I started a similar post in The Tack Room a couple of days ago but on hindsight, given this is a hunting issue, I thought it would be more sensible to "talk" to the hunting experts here on this forum. So, I wonder if you might be able to help?

I would like to choose to bring my pony home after hunting and warm hose her down at home (rather than at the trailer at the meet). She lives out 24/7.

I am looking for a rug that I can put on her immediately after bathing her that will dry her quickly and enable me to turn her straight out into her field. I am very happy to go back to her and change rugs later, if needs be.

So far I have considered:

Smartex Rain or Medium. As I see it (please correct me if I am wrong) the 'problem' with these rugs is I am concerned about the necks being too tight (she is too small for a big neck version) and hairs getting stuck on the stay dry lining (which would drive me nuts in itself) but also the effect this would potentially have in  making her itch. Also, apparently, these rugs are not very self-correcting so given I know she would roll, in the dark, is this ideal?

Thermatex. Gorgeous rugs and fab wicking qualities. I have spoken to Thermatex (such nice people!) and they were so helpful and quite rightly raved about their rugs wicking quality but equally were honest enough to say the rugs slip backwards off the wither and cut into the neck and shoulders when used on a turned out horse, especially when you put another rug on top of them. They didn't think this slipping back would matter too much if the rug was only being used in the way I have planned for a couple of hours and I tend to agree with them - but I wondered if there were any other rug solutions - hence this post. Apparently the cordera version of the Thermatex slips back less - I haven't spoken to the company (Thermatex) about this but this was the experience of another lady on this forum. Anyone know more about this?

Rambo Dry Rug. Apparently another rug with great wicking qualities but I have spoken to Horseware and they do not recommend you turn out in them and you cannot put another rug (for instance l/w turnout) on top of them.

Can anyone help? I would be so, so grateful for any pearls of wisdom as, given my girl will have worked hard for me and to enable me to have no doubt great fun, I want to care for her right at the end of the day.

I really look forward to hearing back. Thank you very much in advance!
		
Click to expand...

thermalux or thermatex best there is


----------

